# Lagoon Campout(updated)



## orlgheenoer

WHO: so far Tanner
WHAT: camping, fishing and lunch at JB's fish camp
WHEN:TBA 
WHERE:Mosquito Lagoon

Anyone want to join? if so give me a date to shoot for.


----------



## tom_in_orl

*Re: Lagoon Campout*

Tuff weekend to pick since a lot of us will be in Homosassa.


----------



## tojo

*Re: Lagoon Campout*



> Anybody want to camp and fish on the lagoon one friday and saterday?
> 
> will prolly wait till spring.



So, what you are saying is if we want to camp you won't be there [smiley=frustrated.gif] ;D ;D ;D

I gotta work all weekend.


----------



## orlgheenoer

*Re: Lagoon Campout*



> Anybody want to camp and fish on the lagoon ONE friday and saterday?
> 
> WILL prolly wait till spring.


----------



## tojo

*Re: Lagoon Campout*

Oh. Problem now is I thought you were just misspelling "on" as "one", but now I see you actually spelled "one" as "one"...who would've thunk it ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

*Re: Lagoon Campout*

nuw taht dis funy.........


----------



## orlgheenoer

*Re: Lagoon Campout*

LOL


----------



## Big_Fish

*Re: Lagoon Campout*



> LOL


that is funny and he did spell LOL correctly


----------



## orlgheenoer

*Re: Lagoon Campout*



> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> that is funny and he did spell LOL correctly
Click to expand...

he he he NO


----------



## Funhog

*Re: Lagoon Campout*

Can you camp anywhere in the lagoon?


----------



## orlgheenoer

*Re: Lagoon Campout*

No only designated areas.


----------

